# Sieved tomatoes for Stuffed Red Peppers?



## summerf (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi,  I just found a recipe for stuffed red peppers and it calls for 1 1/2 cups of sieved tomatoes.
Unfortunately, I don't have any fresh tomatoes and I was wondering if I could use canned tomatoes.  If so, should I drain the can first, mush them up as best I can and then measure out 1 1/2 cups?  
I would like to make them for dinner Monday night so hopefully someone can help me out.
Thanks a lot.
P.S.  Since joining this forum I must say my husband says my cooking has improved.
Summer


----------



## GB (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes canned will work fine. I would do it just as you described.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 21, 2009)

I agree completely with GB - not only will the canned ones work perfectly fine, but at this time of year & with that type of recipe, they - quite frankly - will most likely work much better than fresh would.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 21, 2009)

Sieved tomatoes would also go by the name tomato puree. Just pour canned tomatoes into a sieve and drain (reserve the juice). Then using a spatula or spoon press the tomatoes through the sieve - measure out 1 1/2 cups. You can also get the same results using a food mill. You can use some of the reserved tomato juice to thin it out if you think it is too thick.


----------



## Constance (Feb 21, 2009)

Michael in FtW said:


> Sieved tomatoes would also go by the name tomato puree. Just pour canned tomatoes into a sieve and drain (reserve the juice). Then using a spatula or spoon press the tomatoes through the sieve - measure out 1 1/2 cups. You can also get the same results using a food mill. You can use some of the reserved tomato juice to thin it out if you think it is too thick.




That's just what I was going to suggest, Michael. You beat me to it.


----------

